# Mtnl iptv or airtel dth?



## mandar5 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey guys im fed up with my hathway cable connection . I need new connection . My needs are maximum no of channels,especialy marathi channels like zee marathi,etv marathi ,neo sport,10sports,etc. Good aftersales service . Does dth quality suffer in bad weathers? Thanx.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 21, 2008)

airtel DTH. No second thought.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 21, 2008)

Always Airtel.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 21, 2008)

U comparing IPTV to DTH?
Do that aftr a few years.


----------



## techygeek (Dec 21, 2008)

+1 for dth

iptv hasn't got so far as dth

but not sure whether airtel is the right choice?


----------



## paroh (Dec 21, 2008)

IPTV problem is that telephone lines are not good enough so go for DTH.


----------



## bansalayush (Dec 21, 2008)

i dont know about dth but mtnl iptv sucks i  have got fed up of it


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 22, 2008)

techygeek said:


> +1 for dth
> 
> iptv hasn't got so far as dth
> 
> but not sure whether airtel is the right choice?


TATA SKY's the way


----------



## techygeek (Dec 23, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> TATA SKY's the way



how abt big tv???

claim to use mpeg4


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 23, 2008)

I noe, but hav u ne neighbour or known person using it? Not for me, Tata Sky's hence the way.


----------



## pushkar (Dec 23, 2008)

For me Tata Sky is the best. The best part about it is the ease of use. The menus are very fast and it is a breeze to navigate through the channels. EPG is also very good.


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 23, 2008)

totally depends on what area you are living. In my colony, people are moving to MTNL because of consistent connections, no downtime.. free movies.. and quite cheap at 299


----------

